# EARTH 2140 Returns to OSX



## TomKoenig (Jul 17, 2012)

Real-Time-Strategy legend "EARTH 2140" finally returns to OSX! The first part of the highly decorated Earth series ("EARTH 2140", "EARTH 2150" and "EARTH 2160") is available for Intel Macs with MacOS 10.6.6 or higher. 
The original game was developed by Reality Pump and published by Topware Interactive for the PC. The game is now available as a Gold Edition containing the original game plus both Mission Packs. The Macversion features Widescreen support and resolutions unto 1920x1080 pixels. "EARTH 2140" is now available from the Mac Appstore and from other digital Mac portals.

Game Info
After numerous wars and several environmental disasters, only two world powers remain; The United Civilized States (»UCS«)and the Eurasian Dynasty (»ED«). The damage caused by the long wars led both world powers to evacuate the population to recently built underground cities. Natural resources are becoming scarce and have to be extracted above ground. There have been a number of small conflicts between the UCS and the ED, the last of which escalated and became a fierce and bitter war - the final world war. Only one side can win. This final war will decide who will get the last of the available natural resources and ultimately rule the world.
Gameplay

EARTH 2140 is a real time strategy game involving the high tech warfare of the 22nd century. More than 120 exiting missions, an unprecedented artificial intelligence, more than 100 ground units, mechs, tanks, flying units and ships are at your command.

Features
- New edition for OSX Snow Leopard and Lion!!
- Real time strategy game involving the high tech warfare of the 22nd century
- More than 120 exciting missions
- Unprecedented artificial intelligence
- More than 100 ground units, flying units and ships
- Strategic orders like formations and escorts
- Includes Mission Pack 1 and Mission Pack 2


----------

